
How to make a racist AI without really trying - shoshin23
https://blog.conceptnet.io/2017/07/13/how-to-make-a-racist-ai-without-really-trying/
======
DarkKomunalec
Interesting. Looks like it should be applicable to other cases where words
_should_ be given equivalent sentiment, but aren't.

And funny how, despite the "Let's go get Chinese food", Asians yet again get
ignored when talking about racism.

